# What Do You Guys Like To Eat For Breakfast?



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i was thinking what do you people like to eat for BREAKFAST!? :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

1 cup of yougurt + 1 pollio string cheese + fruit cup + 1 green apple + properl water. This is my daily breakfast at work, on the weekends at home I usually pig out with a 3-4 egg breakfast sandwhich with siwss cheese or provolone with ketuchup and hot sauce and a gallong of tea lol


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

wow thats a lot!!!! haha


i like tost with rasberry jelly on it and milk (to drink) hehe


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Breakfast? Whats that? You mean the Mt. Dew I chug down as I'm running out the door to work?

Yeah I rarely eat breakfast. I'm never hungry in the mornings, I normally wait a few hours after I get up before I eat something


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Breakfast? Whats that? You mean the Mt. Dew I chug down as I'm running out the door to work?
> 
> Yeah I rarely eat breakfast. I'm never hungry in the mornings, I normally wait a few hours after I get up before I eat something


i hear you on that one.

my breakfast consist vitamins i choke down with a fast shot of ice tea as i run out the door for work.
if im lucky there might be some rolls at work and maybe some butter if its a really good day...lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Blueberry pancakes, summer sausage, the usual like bacon and eggs. I like to make breakfast tacos quite a bit.

Oatmeal. Coffee.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

some times ill eat a bagle with butter!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I always have bagels in the pantry. Raison cinnamon or blueberry, or both. Either throw some strawberry cream cheese, or some blueberry perserves on them, and yummmm.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

eggs normally, with some coffee or ice tea and when it's there, some oj


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

but when im feelin like cookin:

loaded omelettes.... french toast.... homemade pancakes from scratch..... biscuits and sausage gravy from scratch........ and eggs benedict


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cereal. With milk of course. When I'm not super tired my favorite thing to eat is waffles with berries on top.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Eggs over medium, hashbrowns, homefries, bacon, bicuits and gravy, MMMMMMMMMM breakfast.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Cereal. With milk of course. When I'm not super tired my favorite thing to eat is waffles with berries on top.


oh we got a waffle iron thanks for reminding me im bustin it out this weekend


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

coffee, black and a pack of camel menthols............


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If I don't feel like cooking then just coffee and whatever leftovers are in the fridge.
If I'm cooking then it's usually grits,eggs,hashbrowns from scratch w/ onions,green peppers,tomatoes,mushrooms,and cheese.Bacon or sausage w/ some fried bologna.
Or maybe just some grits with some liver pudding mixed in.Yummy!


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

MMMM,breakfast! 

2 biscuits + sausage gravy, a couple of sausage patties(local butcher brand only) and 2 eggs fried.

Wash it down with some milk and a bit of cranberry juice. 

That is my standard breakfast for probably my whole life. Some times i will switch it up for a pancake or french toast breakfast in that case i lose the eggs and biscuits + gravy.

I will fight you for my local sausage tho!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> MMMM,breakfast!
> 
> 2 biscuits + sausage gravy, a couple of sausage patties(local butcher brand only) and 2 eggs fried.
> 
> ...


Lol I settle with Jimmy Dean's Maple sausage. I cut up some onion, sautee in some country crock, then generously add some cayenne powder, pepper, the maple sausage, and some garlic. I fry that for a while, then add the flour, let it brown and add the milk.

My girlfriend thought she hated country gravy until I made it... And since then that's her # 1 request.. So im with you on the B&G... And some Over easy eggs yummmm


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

god i love bisquits and grazy. Oz can u just stop please.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> god i love bisquits and grazy. Oz can u just stop please.


Nah man  , you guys ever hear of sh*t on a shingle? It's basically like leftover meat... Like holiday ham or turkey or both... And you make the gravy the same but instead of sausage you use the leftover meat, and then instead of biscuits you use texas toast... So its like gravy on some shingles lol


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> My girlfriend thought she hated country gravy until I made it... And since then that's her # 1 request.. So im with you on the B&G... And some Over easy eggs yummmm


 I would eat breakfast at my grandmothers house growing up on the weekends, it was kind of a family tradition back in the day. The whole family would gather and she would throw down a awesome country breakfast. After i married and my granny got older she was not up to the task as much anymore,but i missed that gravy something wicked. 
My wife is from Ohio and did not know anything about making country gravy,so i had to go over and get my gran to teach me until i had it just right. My wife, kid and all of my friends now love breakfast with me !!


----------



## The_Arbiter (Dec 21, 2009)

1 dozen eggs + 1/4 box malt'o'meal.........done deal.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The_Arbiter said:


> 1 dozen eggs + 1/4 box malt'o'meal.........done deal.


Woah a dozen eggs??? I can down em, but I'm not that mean to my heart lol..

But you can call that a hungry man's breakfast lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Eggs over medium, hashbrowns, homefries, bacon, bicuits and gravy, MMMMMMMMMM breakfast.


what you said!!!!


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Coffee. Followed by more coffee.

Julie K


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Julie K said:


> Coffee. Followed by more coffee.
> 
> Julie K


and that gota have the coffee


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oatmeal, fruit salad, cocopuffs, an egg or two - depends on my mood. Juice or green tea


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually have a Nos energy drink. I never really eat breakfast.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

My usual breakfast is...oatmeal with blueberries ,,,,eggs whites and a whole egg with cheese..and a cup of coffeee....my ideal breakfast would be hash browns..sauage..and buttermilk pancakes mmmmm *yummmmyyyyyyyyyy *in ace ventura voice*


----------



## The_Arbiter (Dec 21, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Woah a dozen eggs??? I can down em, but I'm not that mean to my heart lol..
> 
> But you can call that a hungry man's breakfast lol


no cholesterol probs, + breakfast is the most impotant meal of the day!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The_Arbiter said:


> no cholesterol probs, + breakfast is the most impotant meal of the day!


Is it egg whites or the whole egg including yolk?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I usually have a Nos energy drink. I never really eat breakfast.


I use to drink full throttle... then i found out i have a heart condition - no caffeine anymore for me :/
And man I loved me some Kona & cuban coffee lol


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

im a eggs and toast guy. oatmeal in the morning is good too. pancakes, sauage, choclate...hahaah i think that i would eat anything in the morning if i was hungry enough....lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

unless somebody else is cooking breakfast I have no time for .. sighz
Coffee and bran muffin when I get to work .. I order it they know me so well I don't even have to give an address lol


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> unless somebody else is cooking breakfast I have no time for .. sighz
> Coffee and bran muffin when I get to work .. I order it they know me so well I don't even have to give an address lol


deuce you must have ate alot of bran muffins lol


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

theres nothing like a big cup of coffee and a jerky stick made from a musk rat or beaver . maybe some freash deer sausage and cat head biskets , or left over pizza lol .


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> deuce you must have ate alot of bran muffins lol


Lol boogiebot ... umm the chinese restaurant people know my voice is that bad?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

texpitbull2 said:


> theres nothing like a big cup of coffee and a jerky stick made from a musk rat or beaver . maybe some freash deer sausage and cat head biskets , or left over pizza lol .


Eeeewwww Cats where do you live China, kitten fried rice.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol boogiebot ... umm the chinese restaurant people know my voice is that bad?


hahaha...nah you are just a VIP there. kinda cool. maybe you should throw in the odd request in the morning just to see if they catch on. if you order some fried rice first thing in the morning and they still know who you are you are a definite VIP!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> hahaha...nah you are just a VIP there. kinda cool. maybe you should throw in the odd request in the morning just to see if they catch on. if you order some fried rice first thing in the morning and they still know who you are you are a definite VIP!


Ok its bad cuz the coffee place is by my job ... one time they sent my order with out me even calling ...
and the chinese restaurant is by my home ... I change my order all the time and the person on the other end goes ... 119 ... 2C right ... lolll thats bad


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Eeeewwww Cats where do you live China, kitten fried rice.


nope lousiana . cat head biskets or just realy big homemade ones its just what we call them . I am a ******* tho and will eat about anything .


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

don't get wound up about the "*******" either. It's a loving way to refer to Cajun folks around here. I am married to one and talk about some good foood...! Breakfast is only the beginning!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ok its bad cuz the coffee place is by my job ... one time they sent my order with out me even calling ...
> and the chinese restaurant is by my home ... I change my order all the time and the person on the other end goes ... 119 ... 2C right ... lolll thats bad


thats awesome.... you are a definite VIP at both places. all this talk about chinese makes me want to go back to moms house for dinner


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheerios,banana


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What I like for breakfast and what I should eat for breakfast are two different things. I have Oatmeal for breakfast Monday thru Friday. One day each weekend I live either a Breakfast Burrito with Chorizo, Eggs and Cheese with a ton of Tapatio.I usually was the burrito down with a few PBR’s. Or I'll have Bisects and Gravy with a few eggs over easy followed with a side of Lipitor.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> What I like for breakfast and what I should eat for breakfast are two different things. I have Oatmeal for breakfast Monday thru Friday. One day each weekend I live either a Breakfast Burrito with Chorizo, Eggs and Cheese with a ton of Tapatio.I usually was the burrito down with a few PBR's. Or I'll have Bisects and Gravy with a few eggs over easy followed with a side of Lipitor.


WITH A SIDE OF LIPITOR LOL LOL

If youre gonna eat bad might as well take your meds for it eh?!


----------



## The_Arbiter (Dec 21, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Is it egg whites or the whole egg including yolk?


whole eggs, if you leave out the yolk your losing 3g protein and the healthy fats.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

At work it's usually oatmeal or a bagel with crm cheese.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pancakes, Biscuits and Gravy, Bacon and Eggs....good old southern country style breakfast...or if I sleep in...cereal!


----------

